# Beginner Computer Training Ideas



## joferder (Aug 27, 2009)

This really has nothing in particular to do with excel but I am having a hard time finding a good place to post this question and I figured that this would be as good a place as any.  I recently thought about coming up with a class for beginner computer users.  I am really looking to tailor this more towards older people who want to learn how to use a computer.  My grandparents recently bought a computer and seem to be having a lot of trouble with it and I want to help them but I think that something like this would be very helpful to other people too.  I realize that there are programs out there that you can buy that will teach you how to use your computer but I feel that a classroom setting would be better for something like this.  Since most of the people that I would be looking to help would generally be older people I would be looking to do this for free or just enough to cover any type of costs that I have.  Once it gets established I may charge a small fee for the classes but I know that a lot of retired people don't have a lot of money to spare so I don't want to break the bank.

So here is what I am looking for for the users here....I would like ideas of what people should know about how to use their computers.  I thing that starting with a very basic class about learning to turn the computer on and off properly and a few other simple things like that would be a great way to start.  I would poll the class to see what they are interested in learning and also to find out what there comfort level is with their computer.  After the first class I would create a syllabus that I would hand out at the second class and that way all of the attendees would be able to decided if they wanted to attend classes on certain subjects based off of how comfortable they feel with the subject for that class.  I want to cover things as simple as loading software or printing a page from the internet.  I would also cover topics about identity theft and viruses and phishing.

The reason that I want to do this in a classroom type setting is because I think that it would be good to be able to help people one on one whenever possible.  I'm sure that the pre-made programs are work fine but one of the problems that I can see running into is that  some computers are different and these are people that may not be very technologically advanced and so they may not "just figure it out".

Any help or advice that anyone could offer would be greatly appreciated.  This isn't something that will be done any time real soon but I figure that since I am sitting here in Afghanistan I have time to work on the general idea for it all and then refine it as we go.


----------



## Domski (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,

Other than the basics I would maybe deal with basic PC maintenance and then look at things that people will want to do which I guess would be along the lines of transferring and organising photos from a camera, surfing the net, downloading music and sending/receiving e-mails. You could have a module for each maybe.

Dom


----------



## joferder (Aug 29, 2009)

Dom,

First let me start by saying that I love the quote in your signature block....I find it to be a combination of both hilarious and true.

Next, thanks for your advice on my little project.  I kind of looks like I am thinking about things along the same path as what you are suggesting.  I am by no means thinking that this will make them computer gurus but I want to make it so that they can at least get started.  I figure that I will teach them simple things like hooking things up to a computer (mouse, printer, monitor, etc.) and show them how to load and remove software.  Then I will show them things like creating folders and putting files in them (ie pictures and other things) as well as showing them how to rename their files.  I also want to teach them about some of the files and folders that they should not touch unless they know what they are doing with it (stuff like files for specific programs) so that it might eliminate problems later.

After I get through the basic use of the computer I would move on to things like connecting to the internet and once that is covered then we would go over things that we can do on the internet (email, chatting, forums, etc).  I realize that I can't teach them everything that they can do on the internet but I think that I can at least give them a good starting point and then I can teach them a little bit about finding things on the internet through search engines.  While I am covering the internet I will also cover some of the threats that are out there (viruses, phishing, etc.) and some of the ways to protect themselves.  I also plan on teaching them how to find help for some of there problems on the internet and how to request help.  

Like I said, I know that they will not be experts with a comptuer when I am done with them, but I think that this might be a good place for some of them to start.  I am by no means an expert on a computer but when I need help I know where to go to get that help and now I want to help others and I think that this would ba good way to do it.

Any other advice that you or anyone else has would be greatly appreicated.  I still have a while until this would even become a viable project but I figure that while I am sitting here in Afghanistan I have plenty of time to work on the details and to see if I can come up with something that would be worth everyone's time.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 31, 2009)

I run exclusively on Windows and use MS software almost exclusively. I do not own a mac. The last time I used any Apple product on a daily basis was programming on an Apple II somewhen around 1980. I can't find anything on my mom's or my sister's mac notebooks when they ask me for help. And Excel 2008 for the mac doesn't even have VBA. Having said that -- if _I_ were going to try and lead a group of senior citizens into cyberspace. I'd put them on macs if that were an option. Chances are where ever they want to go, Apple goes there and getting there will be easier to get there on a mac. As you say, they may be on really tight budgets. So macs may not even be an option. But if macs are an option, it's a route I would seriously consider.


----------



## RadBrad (Aug 31, 2009)

I have been a big advocate of teaching people to use their computers over the years, but the one thing I have found, especially with seniors, is that they need a compelling reason to do things with it. And then, you need to stick with them as things go wrong for them.  You are the only one they will call.  They won't understand how to use a message board or what is being suggested.  They won't know how to "Google", nor will it be a choice for some time yet.  It is a commitment you have to make to them.

Then it's carrot time (NO STICKS!).  You put down a "carrot" and wait.  Once they pick it up, you step forward ever so slightly and drop another carrot. And you wait.  You may have to put it down over and over again.  These carrots include, not exclusively, email, webcams, photos, IM stuff, flyers, address books, etc.  

My cousin (52yrs old) finally got a webcam, at my suggestion, to see her son in the Navy. My mother finally keeps recipes in a word document formatted from a template. They all look the same. My mother-in-law can't load an iPod, but she has one. She wanted her songs with her. We load it from time to time and she's getting closer to doing it herself.  She is now looking at USB photo frames and we will start an education there.  All of these reasons, though, were compelling reasons to THEM... not to me.

Also, to go beyond them is to lose them.  Don't start in with PhotoshopCS2 when all they want to do is get the photos printed at Walgren's.  Another is using Outlook to manage their contacts when all they want is an Excel list of phone numbers and addresses.  Really, they know how to do it "old school" so they don't care if they learn the new school.

My 2 cents...


----------



## SydneyGeek (Sep 1, 2009)

I ran a course about 10 years ago for people who were trying to use computers for the first time. We made it fairly comprehensive (it went over 3 days if I recall) and we covered a lot of the stuff already mentioned above. 

Others were:
Using Paint -- good for basic mouse control
Basics of Word -- handy for writing letters/memos, also you can show them how to paste their Paint pictures and resize/reposition them. Invites, Christmas letters...
Using email -- sending and receiving; attachments; organising their Inbox into folders
Browsing the Web
Music -- ?Media Player / iTunes. Show how to copy CDs to the computer

Maybe: Family trees? Genealogy apps?

Also cover things like protecting yourself online: antivirus / antimalware -- what they are and what they do; watching out for phishing scams

Denis


----------



## arkusM (Sep 1, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> I run exclusively on Windows and use MS software almost exclusively. I do not own a mac. The last time I used any Apple product on a daily basis was programming on an Apple II somewhen around 1980. I can't find anything on my mom's or my sister's mac notebooks when they ask me for help. And Excel 2008 for the mac doesn't even have VBA. Having said that -- if _I_ were going to try and lead a group of senior citizens into cyberspace. I'd put them on macs if that were an option. Chances are where ever they want to go, Apple goes there and getting there will be easier to get there on a mac. As you say, they may be on really tight budgets. So macs may not even be an option. But if macs are an option, it's a route I would seriously consider.


 
Mac's are great for beginners. (MS's Office products aside)
They have iPhoto for photo's (generally plug the camera in and away you go)
iTunes for music. 
Built-in email etc.

My 75yr old Grandmother is on her third mac (traded up each time)

But in regard to your question. The Mac option is only good given a budget and fresh ground. If there are PC in place, well that make the Mac route irrelevant.

To me the biggest stumbling block with computer is the dizzying amount of clickableness any modern interface has. (Most everyone here takes it for granted what we have forgotten as "givens")

I saw this bit of software that may be of benefit 
http://mysoftshell.com/c/pages/rebrand
no idea of cost, but it was developed in conjunction with a senior citizen.

Good luck and all the best in your noble endeavor.


----------

